# Rank the Pacers Players



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Rank the Pacers players by how good you think they are. Here's mine:

1. O'neal
2. Artest
3. Harrington
4. Tinsley
5. Bender
6. Miller
7. Pollard *
8. Croshere
9. Foster
10. J. Jones
11. Johnson
12. F. Jones
13. English 
14. Ferry
15. Brewer
16. Brezec

* If we sign Hardaway, he gets the number 7 spot.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

1. O'neal
2. Artest
3. Harrington
4. Tinsley
5. Bender
6. Pollard 
7. R.Miller 
8. Jon Barry
9. Croshere
10. Foster
11. J. Jones
12. Johnson
13. English
14. F. Jones 
15. Ferry
16. Brewer
17. Brezec


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Rank the Pacers players by how good you think they are. Here's mine:
> 
> 1. O'neal
> ...


Seeing as i think i can post now let's see if it works

1. JO
2. Artest
3. Harrington
4. Bender
5. Tinsley*
6. Croshere
7. Reggie
8. Pollard
9. Foster
10. F Jones
11. English
12. Brewer
13. J Jones
14. AJ
15. Ferry
16. Brezec


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Well here's mine.

1. JO
2. Artest
3. Harrington
4. Tinsley
5. Bender
6. Reggie
7. Pollard
8. Croshere
9. Foster
10. J Jones
11. English
12. F Jones
13. Brewer
14. AJ
15. Ferry
16. Brezec


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: Rank the Pacers Players*



> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Seeing as i think i can post now let's see if it works
> ...


I think the same rank. Nice to see here again PF.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> Well here's mine.
> 
> 1. JO
> ...


Why do you like Brewer over Johnson?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Why do you like Brewer over Johnson?


to be honest when I got that low on the list I kinda didn't care, I just copied and pasted someone elses and changed it around a bit.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

. JO
2. Artest
3. Harrington
4. Tinsley
5. Bender
6. Pollard
7. Reggie
8. Croshere
9. Foster
10. J Jones
11. English
12. F Jones
13. Ferry
14. AJ
15. Brewer
16. Brezec


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

*MillerTime's Pacers Player Rankings*

1. Jermaine O'Neal
2. Ron Artest
3. Reggie Miller
4. Al Harrington
5. Jonathan Bender
6. Scot Pollard
7. Jamaal Tinsley
8. Jeff Foster
9. Anthony Johnson
10. Austin Croshere
11. Fred Jones
12. James Jones
13. Alex English
14. Primoz Brezec
15. Jamison Brewer

* Did not include Danny Ferry since he will NEVER play for the team.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

English probably won't be an all star, but he is definately one of the biggest steals of the draft. I CAN'T BELIEVE he wasn't drafted. Of course I was gone when the draft happened so I didn't comment on it a month ago, but whatever. We're damn lucky to have this guy on our team, he's good... damn good.


----------



## Dominican3 (May 31, 2003)

Heres mine:



1. JO
2. Artest
3. Harrington
4. Reggie
5. Bender
6. Pollard
7. Tinsley
8. Croshere
9. Foster
10. F Jones
11. J.Jones
12. English
13. AJ
14. Brewer
15. Ferry
16. Brezec


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dominican3</b>!
> 4. Reggie





> 3. Reggie Miller


What's with the high Reggie ratings.
1. He's washed up
2. He's gotten a lot worse at 3s
3. Clutch shooting went down on accuracy
4. He's gonna be on our friggin bench!


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

1. O'neal
2. Harrington
3. Artest
4. Miller
5. Bender
6. Tinsley
7. Foster
8. Pollard
9. Berry
10. Croshere
11. F. Jones
12. A. Johnson
13. English 
15. Brezec
16. Brewer
I don't think J. Jones will every be a pacer. Still think Reggie has a lot left.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> What's with the high Reggie ratings.
> ...


This coming from a person who had Harrington at #3?

Even though, Harrington has shown little at best, is maybe the most in-consistant player on the team, and he WAS on the friggin bench. 

As for Reggie, one bad season so let everyone kick him around? Please, i don't buy it at all. He has a bad season no doubt, big deal? It's not like Harrington had a good season either. Even when Reggie had a bad season, he was still better then Harrington. 

Reggie will be back next season scoring 15/per, you'll see.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> Well here's mine.
> 
> 1. JO
> ...




Yeah....that's pretty much how I'd rank them.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is NO WAY Brewer is better then Anthony Johnson. AJ is like a all-star compared to Brewer. Same goes with Fred Jones and Alex English. Since everyone is so high on summer league ball, i'll give you James Jones for now.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> There is NO WAY Brewer is better then Anthony Johnson. AJ is like a all-star compared to Brewer. Same goes with Fred Jones and Alex English. Since everyone is so high on summer league ball, i'll give you James Jones for now.


True, AJ is much better IMO.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

*Real Answer*

1. O'neal
2. Harrington
3. Artest
4. Miller
5. Tinsley
6. Bender
7. Pollard
8. Croshere
9. Foster
10. J. Jones
11. Johnson
12. F. Jones
13. English 
14. Ferry
15. Brewer
16. Brezec


----------



## Jeffey Dahmer (Jul 31, 2003)

Jermaine O'Neal 24 years old - Far and away the most dominant player in the East and it looks like he's gonna have that title for a while. Improved drastically every year hes been in Indiana. 23/11/2 sounds about right for next year.

Ron Artest 23 years old - Best man-2-man defender in the league PERIOD. Can shut down ANY G/F including T-Mac and Kobe. Throw in his 15+ ppg, 5+ rpg, and 3+ apg and you'll see why he SHOULD have been an All-Star this past year. If only he can stay under control...........

Al Harrington 23 years old - 6'9" 250 lb. Half-Man Half-Beast. Arguably the best under-25 defender in the league next to Artest (ended Jordans 900+ game double-digit scoring streak). Offensive game looks good to boot. Has 20/10/4/2/1.5 potential.

Jonathan Bender 22 years old - Maybe the most athletic 7' in NBA history, I kid you not. Just watch this guy play. He almost doesnt seem human. The guy's 7'+, has a 40"+ vert, and has in-the-gym range and the prettiest shot in the league. Once this kid understands the game better (and he will thanks to Bird) watch out. I think this kid has more potential than Curry, Chandler. Darko, and Anthony.

Jamaal Tinsley 24 years old - 10 ppg 8 apg 2 spg averages after his first 2 seasons in the league. Has unlimited upside. Simply needs to work on his shot and lose some damn weight. And he's also a TRUE POINT who can lead a team. The same can't be said for guys like Billups and Crawford.

Scot Pollard - Ok. He's not gonna score as match as Brad, but he'll grab more rebounds and is a far superior defender. In my intelligent opinion those factors outweigh the loss of offense. Beside's its not like Bender and Harrington can't take those extra shots  
On a side-note let me point out that Brad Miller is being overrated big time. He averaged 13 and 8. Very AVERAGE numbers. Throw in his sub-par defense and you'll see he's really nothing special. He only made the All-Star team as a "reward" for playing on the best team in the East at the All-Star break.

Reggie Miller - Was injured all of last season, which explains his poor play. He'll be back 100% this coming season. He's got the conditioning to play strong untill he's 41. You just dont lose your stroke and thats what 90% of his game is all about. Still the guy you want taking the shot with the game on the line. Legendary clutch.

Solid bench of Bender, Croshere (can still play when given minutes, like a bigger Matt Harpring) Foster (led league in rebounds/48 minutes) Anthony Johnson (solid backup PG whos played behind Kidd the past 2 years) Reggie, Fred Jones (seen A LOT of experst compare him and Dwayne Wade, with almost all saying hes the better player) Carl English (got "How did this kid go undrafted?!" written all over him) and the Pacers also have the cash to sign another solid FA.
And what about this extremely young, talented potential line-up:
C - O'Neal
PF - Harrington
SF - Bender
SG - Artest
PG - Tinsley
Just downright scarey.   

Here's a Sneak Peek of "The Freak" Jonathan Bender


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jeffey Dahmer</b>!
> 
> Solid bench of Bender, Croshere (can still play when given minutes, like a bigger Matt Harpring) Foster (led league in rebounds/48 minutes) Anthony Johnson (solid backup PG whos played behind Kidd the past 2 years) Reggie, Fred Jones (seen A LOT of experst compare him and Dwayne Wade, with almost all saying hes the better player) Carl English (got "How did this kid go undrafted?!" written all over him) and the Pacers also have the cash to sign another solid FA.
> And what about this extremely young, talented potential line-up:
> ...


nice post, I agree with everything you said, you pretty much expressed my points of views on our players, but no offense you should really get a name change because people are going to automatically hate you because of that name.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jeffey Dahmer</b>!
> 
> Jermaine O'Neal 24 years old - Far and away the most dominant player in the East and it looks like he's gonna have that title for a while. Improved drastically every year hes been in Indiana. 23/11/2 sounds about right for next year.
> 
> ...


Great post, I agree with Tic though, get a name change.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I don't get the what's wrong with the name?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I don't get the what's wrong with the name?


I hope your joking, you should know who Jeffrey Damher was. Anyways that guy there was Artestaholic I'm pretty sure, I wish he would just get a normal name and be a normal poster, it seems like he gets some kinda thrill out of getting banned multiple times.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Pacers are a border-line sleeper team in that the roster has plenty of prime young talent but the team hasn't advanced past the 1st round since the 2000 Finals. 

Losing Miller is a gamble that Harrington and Bender are ready to step up. Pollard is the ideal complementary big man for the kind of young talented bigs currently on the Pacers. Miller is a better player than Pollard, but Pollard may turn out to be the better fit.

The Pacers will be a better team this season and should advance to the 2nd round.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYCbballFan</b>!
> Pacers are a border-line sleeper team in that the roster has plenty of prime young talent but the team hasn't advanced past the 1st round since the 2000 Finals.
> 
> Losing Miller is a gamble that Harrington and Bender are ready to step up. Pollard is the ideal complementary big man for the kind of young talented bigs currently on the Pacers. Miller is a better player than Pollard, but Pollard may turn out to be the better fit.
> ...


Yea we should advance this year, it was a huge fluke we didnt this year.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope your joking, you should know who Jeffrey Damher was. Anyways that guy there was Artestaholic I'm pretty sure, I wish he would just get a normal name and be a normal poster, it seems like he gets some kinda thrill out of getting banned multiple times.


Jeffrey is Arterstaholic? I knew X-Man 2003 was him but I never heard of Jeffrey Dahmer.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Jeffrey is Arterstaholic? I knew X-Man 2003 was him but I never heard of Jeffrey Dahmer.


I'm pretty sure it was, Jeffrey Dahmer was a serial killer, he was on messed up guy.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was, Jeffrey Dahmer was a serial killer, he was on messed up guy.


Yeah, that's right, I looked it up:










He was also a homosexual canibal.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's right, I looked it up:
> ...


Yeah he was very screwed up, I'm pretty sure he got beat to death in jail. 

Well back on subject



> Pacers are a border-line sleeper team in that the roster has plenty of prime young talent but the team hasn't advanced past the 1st round since the 2000 Finals.


Yep very true, we have the talent and if we can keep the roster we have the potential to be great.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I think we still need a good center though. All the really good teams have good centers. LA-Shaq, SA-Robinson, SAC-Divac, Dallas-Lafrentz, NJ- Mutumbo, DET-Wallace/Robinson.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Is Jason the Terryble also "Artestaholic"?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> Is Jason the Terryble also "Artestaholic"?


yep he is, he got banned again under that name to.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Jason seemed normal sometimes.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Jason seemed normal sometimes.


I thought he was to, untill he said that he had tried beastiality :sour:


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought he was to, untill he said that he had tried beastiality :sour:


yep, this guy is a very good poster, its just that he is too weird and controversial.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

He is not your usual jackoff loser poster. He is actually smart. He just does that stuff because he probly gets a thrill out of it.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> He is not your usual jackoff loser poster. He is actually smart. He just does that stuff because he probly gets a thrill out of it.


Yea, I just wish he would come back with another username and be a regular poster.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

is he also the original DYNASTY?


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> is he also the original DYNASTY?


I think so.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> is he also the original DYNASTY?


no he isn't, thats a different guy.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

That whole R-star, J-Star being named after the JR in "Who shot JR" was actually pretty clever I never would have thought of it. Then again I would probly never be in a position to..


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

*This is it!*

1. Jermaine
2. R.Miller
3. Ron Artest
4. Jamaal Tinsley
5. Al Harrington
6. Scot Pollard
7. Jonathan Bender
8. James Jones ???


----------



## ghettorooster (Jul 27, 2003)

here are the Rooster Rankings for 2003-2004 I have to judge Reggie on last seasons performance even though he is my all time favorite player, lets face it, he really stunk it up last year.

1. JO of course

2. Artest best 2 and 3 defender in the world

3. Al Harrington lock down defender and only other player with great post up skills besides JO. deserves a starting role at SF with reggie on the bench and Artest at SG

4. Tinsley, All the haters are wrong, the kid can play. now that B68Milll is gone Tins wont be blamed for horrible defense, watch Tins have a fantastic year and get a huge contract.

5. Reggie, just for smack talk and getting into the heads of the other players if anything. Hopefully Reggie will move himself back up to the number 3 spot in the Rooster Rankings next season.

6. Jeff Foster, full balls player, great energy and a rebounding crazy man

7. Big P same as Jeff just bigger, will his back be ok this season?

8. Bender... would still rather have Antonio Davis.. when will this kid be the next KG like he was supposed to be?

the rest of the guys i havent seen play enough to really know cept Croshere and he goes at the very bottom =P


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> This coming from a person who had Harrington at #3?
> ...


This is Reggie's what 17th season? If he even got the chance to start i doubt he'd get over 10ppg. On the bench i see like 6-8 ppg.
When Big Al starts this year i expect him to be become more consistant at about 16-18 ppg 6-7 rebounds 3 assists 1-2 steals.
No question Al's better than Reggie at D and maybe now overall offense too. i wouldn't even give reggie the consistency category. The only edge Reggie has over Big Al is 3-pointers.



> 8. James Jones ???


 WTF?  A rookie 2nd rounder who can only shoot? i can name 12 other Pacers better than him.

1. JO
2. Artest
3. Harrington
4. Bender
5. Tinsley
6. Croshere
7. Reggie
8. Pollard
9. Foster
10. F Jones
11. English
12. Brewer

See?



> Hopefully Reggie will move himself back up to the number 3 spot in the Rooster Rankings next season.


 Reggie's barely gonna make it back this year there's like a 5% of him coming back next year

P.S. i am so glad i started liking the Pacers once Reggie started sucking in '99 so i was never i reggie fan. don't want to hold on to him so much that when he retires i shoot myself


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

If Reggie starts I can see him averaging 15 points a game since he will be 100 percent. He will still shoot over 40 percent from 3 and stretch out the defense. And he can put some young kids like Kobe Bryant in their place when he lays that pimp hand down.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

And I also heard he is dating the Watson's Girl.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> And I also heard he is dating the Watson's Girl.


I think I read something about that on Indy Star.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I think we still need a good center though. All the really good teams have good centers. LA-Shaq, SA-Robinson, SAC-Divac, Dallas-Lafrentz, NJ- Mutumbo, DET-Wallace/Robinson.



David Robinson's gone
Divac is only good at passing and flopping. Way past his prime.
LaFrentz wasn't even better than Brad Miller
Mutombo's career i think is as good as over

there are barely any good centers left so we don't really need one. scot pollard's fine.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

As far as center's go, there's Shaq and that is it. Maybe Yao Ming if he reaches his potential. Scott Pollard is just fine. I think 10 and 10 is exactly what we need.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> As far as center's go, there's Shaq and that is it. Maybe Yao Ming if he reaches his potential. Scott Pollard is just fine. I think 10 and 10 is exactly what we need.


I hope Pollard can get 10 adn 10.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Here's my rankings*

1 Jermaine O'Neal
2 Ron Artest
3 Al Harrington
4 Jamaal Tinsley
5 Reggie Miller
6 Johnathon Bender
7 Scott Pollard
8 Jeff Foster
9 Austin Croshere
10 Fred Jones
11 Carl English
12 Anthony Johnson
13 Jamison Brewer
14 James Jones
15 Danny Ferry
16 Primo Brezec


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Here's my rankings*



> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 1 Jermaine O'Neal
> 2 Ron Artest
> 3 Al Harrington
> ...


That's an excellent rating. Almost how I would now put it except I'd put Croshere before Pollard and Foster.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: Here's my rankings*



> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 1 Jermaine O'Neal
> 2 Ron Artest
> 3 Al Harrington
> ...


I just wanted to know, why in the world would you place Anthony Johnson BEHIND Fred Jones AND Carl English?? I really need to hear this..........


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> This is Reggie's what 17th season? If he even got the chance to start i doubt he'd get over 10ppg. On the bench i see like 6-8 ppg.
> ...


Don't ever underestimate Superman. Reggie is at his best when people are underestimating him, he will shine this season and will lead us back to the glory land. 

Reggie will get atleast 16PPG this season. Wait and watch.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't ever underestimate Superman. Reggie is at his best when people are underestimating him, he will shine this season and will lead us back to the glory land.
> ...


I hope so but i really doubt it.



> I just wanted to know, why in the world would you place Anthony Johnson BEHIND Fred Jones AND Carl English?? I really need to hear this..........


 \
Well i'm not hellbot but i have an answer.

AJ is fat and he sucks. Freddie has good driving and dunking skills. Average at the point. If we play him more i see him as a Pacers fan favorite. Everybody already loves English and his 3s. He's already a fan favorite and has an amazing story.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Here's my rankings*



> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> I just wanted to know, why in the world would you place Anthony Johnson BEHIND Fred Jones AND Carl English?? I really need to hear this..........


I will answer for him. Quit simply he put him there because hes a scrub. Anthony Johnson is not that good of a player. If hes not playing behing Kidd, then hes a 3rd string guard. Jones and English are the better players.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: Here's my rankings*



> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> I just wanted to know, why in the world would you place Anthony Johnson BEHIND Fred Jones AND Carl English?? I really need to hear this..........


Well, its pretty simple, English and Jones are just better players than Anthony Johnson, like R-Star said, if he's not playing behind Kidd, he's easily a 3rd string Point Guard.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Here's my rankings*



> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Well, its pretty simple, English and Jones are just better players than Anthony Johnson, like R-Star said, if he's not playing behind Kidd, he's easily a 3rd string Point Guard.


Wouldn't playing behind Kidd put him deeper behind the in the depth chard?!


----------

